# Tyre black that doesn’t sling?



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Evening all who’s using what tyre products? I have always used autosmart hightsyle or meguiars trim gel. 

Picking up a new white car tomorrow and want a product that doesn’t sling off? 

Gtech any good?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

VALET PRO BLACK TO THE FUTURE thick gel rub in and wipe off not required


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blackfire is very good and adams for non sling.Also obsession nero


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk attire is good and also autoglym high performance tyre gel and adams tyre shine


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball (blue one) doesn’t sling


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Soft99 Black Black is a good shout, don’t see it mentioned often.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I can’t say I’ve ever noticed Meguires tyre gel fling (which you already have)


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Either Alien Magic Tyre Pro or HD Tyre and Trim I have reviewed recently 
Both are very good and require putting on thin layers so sling is not an issue


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

In reality any tyre dressing you use shouldn't really sling if applied correctly. It certainly isn't an issue I have come across and god knows how many different dressings I have used. 

Don't over apply, ensure you don't leave build ups of the product sitting in the tread, allow adequate time to dry and if that isn't possible, wipe over with an old MF towel prior to setting off.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Infinity rubber wax works well with no sling 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq T1 is excellent, but expensive.

Zaino Z16 fits the bill and is more reasonably priced.

cheers

Chris


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

As said above infinity wax rubber wax works really well and doesn’t sling, my favourite tyre dressing is swissvax pneu, no sling from that either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive almost exclusively been using autosmart highstyle on 2 white cars since 2012 with no sling.

If it slings - there's too much on the tyre. You need to use a sponge, apply sparingly, let dry and go over it with an MF after about 20 mins


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carpro P.E.R.L


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Ultra said:


> Carpro P.E.R.L


Agreed!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used the new AG tyre gel and Meguiars Tyre gel and not suffered any fling with either - make sure you use on dry tyres and works great.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

gyeon tyre for me - my new go to until i get bored of it


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Check the finish on the tyre dressings starting from post #17.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403417&page=2

Rob


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As others have said before.

In my opinion if it slings, then the reason is over application.


Similarly, a common problem with people over applying wax and then saying the wax is difficult to buff off.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use obsession Nero, you can spray it on, remove any excess and leave it to dry and it won't sling or spray it on an applicator and apply it and leave it 

I have a white car and like every tyre dressing as long as its dried I've never had and sling from it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mikej857 said:


> I use obsession Nero, you can spray it on, remove any excess and leave it to dry and it won't sling or spray it on an applicator and apply it and leave it
> 
> I have a white car and like every tyre dressing as long as its dried I've never had and sling from it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How long do you find it lasts mate? I'm a big fan of OW, but this is one of the few products I haven't tried.

My bank balance wants you to tell me it's [email protected] and lasts only a day so I don't have to buy it...


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

Good results with Mitchell and King Tyre


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Auto finesse Satin is pretty good nice to apply too, Gyeon tire also a cracking product, a product I want to try is the meguairs hot shine aerosol could be what you are looking for.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Black pearl, Car Pro-Pearl, Gtechniq T1, Gyeon Tire,/Tac Systems Tire Coat, Obsession Nero Scholl slime are a few that come to the top of my head.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

moono16v said:


> Evening all who's using what tyre products? I have always used autosmart hightsyle or meguiars trim gel.
> 
> Picking up a new white car tomorrow and want a product that doesn't sling off?
> 
> Gtech any good?


I wouldent use Gtech they make hoovers, however GTechnique T1 is great stuff, gives a Matt finish but is the longest lasting water based dressing i have tried, if I want gloss i top it up with smart wax smart gel as that is glossy, neither sling if applied correctly and T1 being water based can be applied to a wet/damp tyre


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Rian said:


> I wouldent use Gtech they make hoovers, however GTechnique T1 is great stuff, gives a Matt finish but is the longest lasting water based dressing i have tried, if I want gloss i top it up with smart wax smart gel as that is glossy, neither sling if applied correctly and T1 being water based can be applied to a wet/damp tyre


Correction.....Gtech make vacuum cleaners!! Come on, get your facts right! :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> Correction.....Gtech make vacuum cleaners!! Come on, get your facts right! :thumb:


My mistake Tony, your 100% right they do indeed make vacuum cleaners, sory for the miss information , ill be sure to do my research next time

:lol:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I have used GTechniq T1 for 5 or 6 years now. Tried lots before that but this does exactly what I want and doesn't sling. I don't bother to buy anything else now.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

I use the autosmart in work. Yeah as mentioned if you apply too much it will sling.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have recently switched from Megs Endurance to Gyeon Tire and I would never look back.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

£13 too? Which isn’t too bad.


----------

